# is this normal??



## DB in PA (Feb 25, 2009)

my wife has been having an emotional affair..long distance via phone and e mail with this guy.. 

we are still able to have great sex together...although sometimes very hard for me. How can she keep telling me how good it is and how great our sex is when i know she is in constant contact with this other guy.

Can she be fantasising that I am him?? This just makes me want to puck. Do women and men do this with their spouses when they have this kind of affair??

what does anyone think??


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

she could be fantasizing about him. sex with you might even b better because her fantasizing has brought new ideas. the body is a funny thing to have.

id say your correct in your assumptions that men and women do fantasize . yes. 

she telling you its good with you, because it genuinely is stil good with you.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

DB in PA said:


> we are still able to have great sex together...although sometimes very hard for me. How can she keep telling me how good it is and how great our sex is when i know she is in constant contact with this other guy.


It's not only normal, it can be taken advantage of!

After much "cross-questioning", I found out my wife sometimes fantasises about other men during sex. She tells me they are purely fictional... I just don't care...

Occasionally, I have whispered things in her ear pretending to be one of these characters. It does not always work, but sometimes it goes off with a bang.

In your case the other thing to remember is... who's getting her emails, and who's getting her body.

Good sex is a sure sign that you are still connecting, and you can use this to buy you time while you tune up the other aspects of your relationship


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i think you need to start thinking when she doesnt have sex and starts detaching herself.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah dude, dont sweat it till she starts staying out late at night , or plans an airline trip out of the blue without you. im not advocating spying if you really trust her but, for my daughters sake and the internet these days and to keep her off of myspace, i bought a software program from wally world called cyber alert, its a private running program that records screen changes, keystrokes...so anytime my daughters on a website she is not supposed to be...i look up the times and it shows the screenshots ...it is very user friendly.


----------

